# Why is my progress reversing these last few weeks?



## Introyble (Dec 16, 2013)

Not 3 weeks ago I was comfortable in a 185lb barbell bench press work out.  I noticed a struggle and decreased to 175 and again I struggled and dropped more weight.  This has become an on going pattern for the last 3 weeks.  Honestly, I noticed the decrease after reading the importance of adequate rest times.  Nothing else has changed.   What gives????  Maybe it's mental burnout?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 16, 2013)

All head games. When I'm benching heavy il have someone just stand behind me for metal support I like to call it.

I find it best though if you are struggling back off 5-10lbs and start over and work past it. 

Example I was benching 315 no problem then I started to struggle. Dropped the weight worked my form better and get my head back to saying I can do it


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 16, 2013)

Also diet. I find when I have low carbs I'm a lil weaker. Some prework out oatmeal and honey does my strength good


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 16, 2013)

If you've taken in less carbs, not getting enough sleep, stress, or come off a cycle your weights will go down. What's your training regimine? If you're not giving your CNS enough rest then it will take a toll on you and you'll lose strength and start overtraining. Although I think the overtraining thing is a lot of Internet hype. It takes your body along time to actually get to true overtraining. But loss of strength is a sign that you could be moving towards that point.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> If you've taken in less carbs, not getting enough sleep, stress, or come off a cycle your weights will go down. What's your training regimine? If you're not giving your CNS enough rest then it will take a toll on you and you'll lose strength and start overtraining. Although I think the overtraining thing is a lot of Internet hype. It takes your body along time to actually get to true overtraining. But loss of strength is a sign that you could be moving towards that point.



I would only say overtraining is a very real occurrence and easier to do the more advanced one is but Colt is right on the money. Any of the things he mentions can be the cause. How's your diet and sleep been as of late? How about progress on this lift last few weeks?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 16, 2013)

Maxing out takes a large toll on the CNS.  If you do it too much, your poundage will decrease.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 16, 2013)

Do a deload week for all your lifts and see if you don't come back stronger


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2013)

This is why in my training and anyone I am coaching I vary percentages and volume by the 1RM.  Do a speed week. Train explosively for a week with lighter weight, half of your 1rm. But do low reps (doubles) and be explosive.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 16, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Do a deload week for all your lifts and see if you don't come back stronger



x2 
Deloads do wonders for me. Still interested to see what your diet and training look like OP. Sleep is also a huge factor, as mentioned above.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 16, 2013)

Everyone has provided great insight. Don't let the biggest enemy take over, your mind. Get the upstairs in order and then what folks have recommend and own the weights.


----------



## Introyble (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow great responses from all and I really appreciate the insight.  I found many good pointers in all the  posts.  Years ago I bodybuilded and suffer injury in a shoulder and disc.  But the "old school" thought was to keep a detailed record of each workout and try and better it by a few reps, or a slight increase in weight and fewer reps .... as long as it was in improvement.

So, I have a detailed journal of my workouts.  

Very long "warm up" periods

I completed the following flat bench on 11/13/20   11/20/13  and 11/27/13 and made no progression and since have been in free fall
115 ~ 7,8,9
135 ~7
155 ~ 6
185 ~ 6,5,5

Then a pump down before hitting the declines   155 lbs 6,6


----------

